# الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الاطفال



## وكز (22 فبراير 2012)

مدخل..​


اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اكشخ الاطارات الطبيه وباقل الاسعار 
والسعر واحد لكل الاشكال
120 ريال




​





 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 ​



(ارماني)



















 







 



 





(قوتشي)









(برادا)







​





اااخر موضه من الاطارات الطبيه والي هابين فيه الحين وبقوه


اطارات ريباان
هذي بـ 140 ريال




















 




 




 




 









 


 







نظارات الاطفال


هذا الشكل بـ 100 ريال




































وهذا الشكل بـ 130 ريال









وصلنا الااان للنظارات الشمسيه والسعر موحد لجميع الاشكال


170 ريال 












 






































[/urlhttp://www.shy22.com/​











ويوجد هناك الكثير من الاشكال الجديده راح انزلها باقرب وقت ان شاء الله 


واذا عندك نظاره ودك فيها وريني صورتها واحاول اوفرها لك ان شاء الله 


للطلب على الخاص​



http://www.shy22.com/


----------



## وكز (22 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

اب اب اب .......


----------



## جوو الرياض (22 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

ماشاء الله...

مووفق ياررب وكز


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## وكز (23 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*



جوو الرياض قال:


> ماشاء الله...
> 
> مووفق ياررب وكز


 شكرا اخوي اجمعين ان شاء الله


----------



## وكز (23 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 تسلمييين ويااك باذن الله


----------



## زنبقه (27 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

عزيزتي انت من الشرقيه.؟.
انا ابغى من الاطارات 2


----------



## زنبقه (27 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

[imgr]http://www.shy22.com/imfiles/moa78198.jpg[/imgr]


----------



## وكز (27 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*



زنبقه قال:


> عزيزتي انت من الشرقيه.؟.
> انا ابغى من الاطارات 2


 زنبقه ياقلبي شيكي على الخاص
وحياك الله


----------



## زنبقه (28 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

يآ اختي ارسلك على الخاص ماتردين؟؟


----------



## جوو الرياض (28 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

اختي لو سمحتي

ابي ارمااني الشكل رقم ٦ 

وابي شمسيه الشكل رقم ١٢ 


ياليت سررعت التواصل معي لاني في امس الحاجه لها


----------



## زنبقه (29 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

اختي رديلي اذا موجوده ولا لا انا مستعجلـه


----------



## وكز (1 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

اسسسفه وربيعلى التااخير كان النت عندي مفصووول ورربي اسفه


----------



## وكز (1 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

شيكو على الخااص لكل الي ارسلي 
وانا اسفه وبقووه على التاخير


----------



## زنبقه (1 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

اطارات الطبيه من رايبان رقم 7 كيف على الوجهه ؟؟


----------



## وكز (2 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*



زنبقه قال:


> اطارات الطبيه من رايبان رقم 7 كيف على الوجهه ؟؟


 هلا ياقلبي لك رساله على الخاص شيكي :smile:


----------



## وكز (3 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

ااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## وكز (4 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## وكز (5 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

بااااااااك
اب اب اب


----------



## وكز (6 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## وكز (7 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

ااااااااااااااب


----------



## وكز (7 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه


----------



## وكز (10 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

اااااب اااااااب


----------



## وكز (16 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## وكز (19 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## وكز (27 مارس 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## وكز (13 أبريل 2012)

*رد: الجديد من اطارات طبيه الكوريه وريبان-ارماني-قوتشي-برادا ونظارات شمسيه ونظارات الا*

ااااااااااب اااااااب ااااااااب


----------

